# VW Motorsport Wheels



## Ladder (Apr 10, 2013)

Considering shedding the Bathursts that come with the GLI Autobahn and going for some anthracite VW Motorsport 18" wheels. Anyone out there own this combo and have a picture so I can see how it would look? Thanks!


----------



## mpearce (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.worldcarfans.com/1131104...jetta--helios-jetta-gli-tribute/highphotos#24

Not a GLI but I think it will give you a good idea.


----------

